# Hat schon jemand Infos / Erfahrungen zum neuen Gipfeltrail (Feldberg)?



## muddymartin (11. September 2015)

Wer ist das Teil schon gefahren und kann berichten, ob es sich lohnt.
Was man bisher so liest, scheint das ja eher eine Mogelpackung zu sein...
Was taugen die Trails, was kann man zur Infrastruktur sagen (Parken, Einkehr etc.)


----------



## Carsten (11. September 2015)

Die Presse macht zumindest landesweit mächtig Werbung.

Wäre halt sehr ärgerlich,  wenn man stundenlang quer durch's Ländle anreist und dann auf 90% der Strecke auf langweiligen Forstpisten rumfahren soll. Wenn ich einen Trail besuche, möchte ich auch wirklich Trails fahren. 

http://m.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/suedwestumschau/Freie-Fahrt-fuer-Mountainbiker;art4319,3420836


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (11. September 2015)

warum sollte jemand in den Schwarzwald kommen um 110 km Schotterpiste zu fahren??? sowas macht keinen Spass  

diese 10% Singletrail/Gipfeltrail  blabla  ist sowieso nur  *Wirtschaftsförderung in einer ländlichen, strukturarmen Region*

bestätigt von Volker Haselbacher von der HTG


----------



## ciao heiko (15. September 2015)

Hier gibt es einen Bericht eines Einheimischen und Bilder der Schleife Gipfelstürmer. Auch die Kommetare bei den Bildern sind lesenswert:
https://www.facebook.com/udo.laber/media_set?set=a.911045548980553.1073741828.100002253482828&type=3

_Bin heute den neuen Gipfeltrail Gipfelstürmer abgefahren. Wollte mal testen wie viele Trails eingebaut wurden. 

Das Ergebnis war ziemlich ernüchternd. Von den 45,6 km waren 76% auf breiten Wegen und lediglich 9% auf Trails. ...wobei ich bei der Bemessung schon eher großzügig war. 15% verlaufen auf der Loipe quer durchs Unterholz oder auf Gassen, welche zum Holzrücken verwendet werden. Da dort noch keinerlei Spur von Rädern zu sehen ist, sind diese nicht gerade prickelnd zu fahren. Aber vermutlich wird sich hier bald mal eine Wegspur bilden. Kam mir auf diesen Wegen eher deplatziert vor, weil ich mir immer vorkam, als wenn ich quer durchs Unterholz fahre. Hab dort Gämsen, Rehe und Auerhühner aufgescheucht, weil hier wohl sonst nie jemand unterwegs ist und sich die Tiere hier zurückziehen. 

Will mich hier nicht zu negativ äußern. Aber ich hab mich unterwegs oft nach dem Sinn der Wegführung gefragt und ob das überhaupt jemand mal abgefahren ist oder einfach am Computer geplant wurde. Man umfährt alle Gipfel (Feldberg, Seebuck, Herzogenhorn) Um Todtnauberg macht man einen großen Bogen. Hier könnte man doch sehr gut einkehren. ...bin mal auf andere Kommentare gespannt.

Übrigens wer jetzt denkt, dass die 9% Trails oder besser gesagt 4,29 km vorher durch die 2m Regelung verboten waren liegt nicht ganz richtig, da meiner Meinung nach lediglich der Trail nach Todtnau mit 1,8km Länge unter die 2m Regel fällt, vielleicht noch die ersten 100 m nach dem Start. Also 1,9 km Trail, welcher nun befahren werden darf, wo es vorher verboten war. Die anderen "Trails" sind entweder breiter als 2m oder auf Freiflächen, welche nicht unter die 2m Regelung des Waldgesetztes fallen._


----------



## Carsten (16. September 2015)

Das erschreckt mich nun doch etwas!
Und dafür wurde so viel Geld ausgegeben?
Ich hab irgendwie den Eindruck, man versucht hier krampfhaft Masse statt Klasse zu produzieren.
Was bringen dutzende Kilometer von ausgeschilderten Strecken, wenn diese meist auf Straßen und Schotterwegen verlaufen?
Irgendwie wäre es sinnvoller, deutlich mehr Trails zu integrieren und dafür das Ganze etwas kompakter und kürzer zu gestalten. Ne Runde mit 30 km und davon 10 km Trail wäre vielleicht auch einfacher und kostengünstiger zu realisieren gewesen.

Mir ist natürlich klar, dass bei touristischen Strecken noch andere Kriterien (Landschaft, Sehenswürdigkeiten, Einkehr) wichtig sind, als bei einer Tour, die man privat von zu Hause aus fährt. Touristische Strecken sollen auch möglichst viele Nutzer ansprechen und vom Niveau her nicht zu schwer sein. Familientauglichkeit ist sicher auch ein Stichwort. Aber genau hier braucht man eher attraktive Angebote wie Flowtrails, auf denen Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene gleichermaßen Spaß haben. Eine Marathontour nach dem Motto "lang, hoch steil" geht auch hier total am Bedarf vorbei!

Ich frage mich bei solchen Projekten immer wieder, warum die Verantwortlichen nicht einfach mal ins Ausland schaut, wie dort attraktive Streckennetze aussehen. Livigno, das Vinschgau oder Graubünden setzen hier seit Jahren etablierte Standards, die ich als Gast kenne, schätze und auch woanders erwarte. Wird diese Erwartungshaltung dann vor Ort bitter enttäuscht, weil einem falsche Versprechen (Gipfel+Trail) gemacht werden, dann spricht sich dies dank Social Media und Internet schnell rum...und dann hat man Unsummen von Geld in den Sand gesetzt, für nix!

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, würden sich die Tourismusverbände endlich mal vehement gegen gesetzliche Beschränkungen wie die in Baden Württemberg geltende Zweimeterregelung einsetzen, dann wären solche Alibi-Attraktionen überflüssig. Ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen vergeudeten Steuergeldern!


----------



## scylla (16. September 2015)

Einfach einen netten Kommentar darunter setzen und erklären, warum das Ziel (Tourismus) nicht aufgehen wird 
Vielleicht sickert ja die Erkenntnis langsam irgendwann durch, wenn es oft genug wiederholt wird.
http://www.hochschwarzwald.de/Radfa...ipfeltrail/Touren/Gipfeltrail-Hochschwarzwald


----------



## Carsten (18. September 2015)

Bei Opentrails ist der Gipfeltrail heute auch Thema.
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/815232948598350


----------



## Monsterwade (19. September 2015)

Steht ja schon so im Artikel der Südwest Presse: "Der Trail führe nur zu etwa 25 Prozent über schmale Pfade. Der Rest seien Holzabfuhr- und Schleifwege.". Da man ja bekanntlich hier gerne etwas Schönfärbt, ist in Wahrheit wohl eher mit 10-12% "schmale Pfade" zu rechnen.
Und "schmal" ist je immer relativ ;-))


----------



## Carsten (21. September 2015)

Interessant ist jetzt dass die Naturschützer sich jetzt beklagen, dass auf dem Weg angeblich Auerhühner aufgeschreckt werden. Dachte bei den über 40000 € Kosten war eine akribische Abstimmung dabei?
Klassische fail fail Situation? 
https://m.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails


----------



## ciao heiko (22. September 2015)

Gestern auf Open Trails über einen Zeitungsbericht zum Gipfeltrail
_https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/816586998462945
_
*Misslungene Streckenplanung durch Auerhahngebiet führt zu Kritik an Mountainbikern*
_
 In der Badischen Zeitung vom Samstag setzt sich ein Artikel kritisch mit dem Rückgang der Auerhühner auseinander. Es ist, wie im Artikel beschrieben, vor allem der fehlende Lebensraum durch falsche Forstwirtschaft, die den Bestand der Auerhühner zurückgehen ließ. Dazu kommt eine jahrhundertelange Verfolgung des Auerhuhns durch Jäger. Löblich, wenn Forst und Jagd dies jetzt erkannt haben und gegensteuern. Und als Biker und Wanderer akzeptieren wir selbstverständlich, dass es in sensiblen Gebieten keine Wege und damit auch keinen Zugang gibt, denn als Mountainbikeverband setzten wir uns für eine naturverträgliche Ausübung unseres Sportes ein.

 Sehr ärgerlich ist aber, dass in dem Artikel auch pauschal auf dem Freizeitsport als Ursache für den Rückgang der Auerhühner herumgehackt wird. Auslöser scheint dabei absurderweise die Streckenführung des Gipfeltrails im Schwarzwald zu sein, der gerade zur Kanalisierung der Biker und damit u.a. auch zum Schutz der Natur auf Basis von teuren Gutachten und aufwendigen Genehmigungsverfahren ausgeschildert wurde. 

 Im Bericht von Udo Laber (Open Trails: http://on.fb.me/1Mkyh4v) war dann aber zu lesen, dass der Gipfeltrail die Biker dort auf die Trasse der Notschreiloipe führt und er selbst dort ein Auerhuhn aufgeschreckt hat. Kein Wunder: die Loipe war bisher nicht als Weg ausgewiesen. Auf der unbefestigten, 4 Meter breiten, lichten Trasse wuchern den Sommer über Beerensträucher. Der ideale Rückzugsraum für Auerhühner, die dort Schutz und Nahrung finden, während im Fichtenhochwald nebenan kaum Bodenvegetation vorhanden ist.

 Weil man aber den Gipfeltrail jetzt ausgerechnet über die Trasse der Loipe und damit durch sensiblen Schutzraum führt, gibt es Probleme mit dem Auerhuhn, die es bei der Nutzung vorhandener Wege nicht gegeben hätte.

 Wir können nur betonen, dass die Mountainbiker den Gipfeltrail nicht gewollt haben! Wir haben uns schon immer dafür ausgesprochen, die im Schwarzwald vorhandenen Wege gemeinsam mit den Fußgängern zu nutzen. An diese Strecken ist das Wild gewöhnt und das Miteinander zwischen Fußgänger und Radfahrern, aber eben auch mit dem Wild funktioniert seit Jahren.

 Aber der Tourismus wollte uns lieber mit dem teuren Gipfeltrail beglücken, anstatt sich für eine gemeinsame Wegenutzung einzusetzen. Jetzt bringt die Strecke die Mountainbiker zu allem Überfluss auch noch als Umweltfrevler in Verruf. Ein Bärendienst der uns und der Natur da erwiesen wurde und jetzt für negative Schlagzeilen sorgt.

 Bei der Badischen Zeitung sollte man entsprechend kommentieren, dass die Verantwortlichen in Tourismus und Politik zu suchen sind und nicht bei den Freizeitsportlern.

 Es wäre zudem wichtig, dass Mountainbiker auf das Befahren der kritischen Passagen des Gipfeltrails freiwillig verzichten.
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wird-das-auerhuhn-aus-dem-schwarzwald-verschwinden

._


----------



## Achtzig (22. September 2015)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> [...]in Wahrheit wohl eher mit 10-12% "schmale Pfade" zu rechnen.
> Und "schmal" ist je immer relativ ;-))


Ich stand vor zwei Wochen nahe Schluchsee mal vor so einer Werbe-Schautafel zum Gipfeltrail. Da war  Strecke und -beschaffenheit aufgezeichnet. Der Trailanteil hat verschwindend gering ausgeschaut. Das Aufmacherfoto auf der Tafel hat da deutlich mehr versprochen! Also zumindest scheinen die Werbemacher zu verstehen worum es geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oktoberkind (11. Oktober 2015)

war wohl nicht beabsichtigt, aber sieht nach einer ziemlich coolen Crosser bzw. Gravelbike-Strecke aus  Bei Gelegenheit testen, ein Enduro Fully brauchts da sicher nicht.


----------



## Bowl (22. August 2017)

Für die Summe hätte man sinnvolleres machen können. Nicht mal ein Trailcenter wie auf dem Rabenberg ist möglich. Warum geht das nicht.


----------



## Carsten (23. August 2017)

Bowl schrieb:


> Für die Summe hätte man sinnvolleres machen können. Nicht mal ein Trailcenter wie auf dem Rabenberg ist möglich. Warum geht das nicht.


weil man es nicht will
man will in Baden Württemberg einfach nicht akzeptieren, dass auch wir Mountainbiker ein Recht auf Naturgenuss und Erholung im Wald haben.
Deshalb verbietet die Politik das Mountainbiken pauschal, erlaubt alibimäßig zwar Ausnahmen gestaltet die Realisierungsmöglichkeiten aber gleichzeitig derartig bürokratisch und unpraktikabel, dass seit über 20 Jahren so gut wie gar keine legalen Bikestrecken entstehen konnten.
Nur dort wo lokale Forstverwaltung, ein engagierter Bürgermeister oder ein mitgliederstarker Verein erkannt haben, welch enormes Potential in der umweltfreundlichen Breitensportart steckt tut sich was...zumindest solange die richtigen Leute die Entscheidungen treffen (dürfen)


----------



## mw.dd (23. August 2017)

Bowl schrieb:


> Nicht mal ein Trailcenter wie auf dem Rabenberg ist möglich. Warum geht das nicht.



Im Trailcenter Rabenberg stecken eine viertel Million Euro Kapital (des Trailcenter Rabergberg e.V. und damit der Landessportbünde Sa + Sa/An) und reichlich unbezahlte Arbeit. Außerdem hatte man Glück mit dem zuständigen Forstamt, welches - statt sich mit Genehmigungen aufzuhalten - einfach gesagt hat "macht mal" (der Leiter des Forstamtes ist übrigens nicht mehr da).

Prinzipiell ginge so ein Projekt natürlich auch in BaWü (die aktuelle Gesetzeslage ermöglicht das); solange das knappe Geld aber an Kompetenzsimulanten geht, die dafür nix außer häßlichen Schildern und geschicktes Marketing abliefern, wird das wohl nicht klappen.


----------



## DMLRUS (23. August 2017)

Carsten schrieb:


> weil man es nicht will
> man will in Baden Württemberg einfach nicht akzeptieren,



Ich befürchte das betrifft nicht nur Baden Württemberg. Ursache ist mangelnde Interesse an mtb als Sport. Vielen kennen es nicht und somit fehlt die Akzeptanz. Es liegt in der Mentalität , alles unbekannte abzulehnen. 

Politik bedient die Massen. Wirtschaft Lenk die Politik. 

Solange MTB Industrie so bleibt wie es ist, bleibt alles beim Alten.

Zum Glück gibt es Ausnahmen. Es werden Trail s errichtet und gepflegt trotz Widerstand.  
Da steckt öfter starke Wille und Persönlichkeiten. 

Ich bewundere die Menschen, die Kraft besitzen wegen den Windmühlen zu kämpfen.


----------



## Bowl (23. August 2017)

Es ist halt schade, ich liebe meine Heimat und die Natur ist in BaWü einfach wunderschön. Es gibt aber schon viele tolle Ansätze die jedoch nur durch Engagement und viel Schweiß möglich wurden. Siehe EsNos, Lochentrail, Sasbachwalden, Canadian etc... Ich finde meinen Spaß auch so und brauche keine offiziellen Trails, aber es hat immer a Gschmäckle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (23. August 2017)

Die Mountainbiker sind auch selber schuld. Jeder der einfach nur fährt,  konsumiert und sich nicht in Vereinen engagiert braucht sich nicht zu wundern,  dass nix voran geht.
Warum gibt's in jedem Dorf einen Fußballplatz?  Weil es einen Fußballverein gibt. 
Warum gibt's nirgends Flowtrails und Pumptracks? Weil alle nur...


----------



## ciao heiko (24. August 2017)

*PILOTPROJEKT HOCHSCHWARZWALD GIPFELTRAIL SÜD:
Pilotprojekt Gipfeltrail fällt beim Test der Badischen Zeitung durch*

_Wer beim Gipfeltrail nur Trails, etwa wie in Südtirol oder im Pfälzer Wald erwartet, hat hier keine Freude. Auf den knapp 140 Kilometern finden sich zwar einige reizvolle Trail-Passagen, jedoch überwiegt der Anteil an breiten, geschotterten Forstwegen. Der Großteil der naturbelassenen Wege konnte auch vor der Ausschilderung schon befahren werden, da sie breiter sind als zwei Meter. Probleme mit Fußgängern hat es nur auf breiten Wegen gegeben (...)_
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/auf-dem-gipfeltrail-durch-den-hochschwarzwald

*PILOTPROJEKT HOCHSCHWARZWALD GIPFELTRAIL NORD:
Geplante Streckenführung ist laut Hochschwarzwaldtourismus gescheitert.*

_*Eine Nordschleife wird es leider so, wie geplant, nicht geben.* Wir mussten aus verschiedenen Gründen das Konzept ändern. Im kommenden Jahr wird unser Mountainbike Streckennetzetz neu konzipiert. 2018 werden wir ein neues Netz mit einigen zugehörigen Trail-Strecken anbieten können. Wir hoffen, dass Sie spätestens dann wieder den Hochschwarzwald besuchen und unsere Strecken testen._
http://www.hochschwarzwald.de/Media/Touren/Gipfeltrail-Hochschwarzwald

*Forstleitung verhindert attraktive Streckenführung*

_Forstbezirksleiter Thomas Emmerich äußerte Verständnis für den Ärger der Waldbesitzer, wollte sich den Schuh, die Forstbehörde habe den Waldbesitzern den Trail aufgedrückt, aber nicht anziehen. "Das ist eine politische Entscheidung, keine Entscheidung der Forstverwaltung." *Der Forst habe in vielen Vorgesprächen* mit der HTG und der Kölner Sporthochschule, die den Gipfeltrail plant, *die Position der Waldbesitzer vertreten*. Forstleute hätten unter großem Zeiteinsatz bessere Lösungen gesucht. "Die haben sich zum Teil die Hacken abgelaufen für neue Vorschläge, obwohl das eigentlich nicht ihre Aufgabe ist."*Im Ergebnis verliefen nun viele Abschnitte auf vorhandenen Fahrwegen, deren Benutzung der Forst nicht verbieten könne. "Von den kleinen Pfaden querfeldein ist nicht viel übrig geblieben."*_
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/titisee-neustadt/waldbauern-kritisieren-touristiker--134350203.html
und
Zu den verschiedenen Gründen zählten neben l*angwierigen Genehmigungsverfahren wohl auch der Widerstand von Privatwaldbesitzern*, die sich bei den Planungen übergangen gefühlt haben. "Wir stellen uns ja nicht dagegen, auch wir leben vom Tourismus", sagt Martin Tritschler, Vorsitzender der Forstbetriebsgemeinschaft Neustadt-Schollach. Doch sie seien erst spät hinzugezogen worden, die Planungen seien da schon weit fortgeschritten gewesen. "Wir möchten nicht vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt werden, sondern dass man mit uns spricht."
Ergebnis der Planungen sei letztlich gewesen, dass *nicht mehr viele schmale Pfade im Norden übrig geblieben sind:*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/titi...kestrecke-gipfeltrail-kommt-nur-langsam-voran


----------

